# NarBA RDTA



## Rob Fisher

OMG that was intense! That was the fastest sale in High End History! There were 95 NarBA's available for the entire planet and I managed to get one! Whooooooo! Sold out in less than a minute!

Review to follow as soon as it lands!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## daniel craig

That is EPIC!!! Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Oh man you have fast fingers. Very keen to hear your thoughts also, remember there is a loving home for your NarTa when you get sick of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Rob Fisher !

That is great news and am excited to hear more about it
We lucky to have you here to snap up all these top devices and share your views - from a local perspective!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I think after all robs efforts, with a lot of gear, we need to twist robs arm to sell only to closed groups via auction or some other method.


Would love to see rare pieces go to respectable homes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

This makes me NarNar

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I think after all robs efforts, with a lot of gear, we need to twist robs arm to sell only to closed groups via auction or some other method.
> 
> 
> Would love to see rare pieces go to respectable homes!



@Christos if you serious I could put some HE stuff up for sale in the Classies...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos if you serious I could put some HE stuff up for sale in the Classies...


What I mean is they shouldn't go up in the classifieds  
I would be interested in some HE pieces... Just doing some mild renovations at the moment...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarBA arrived at MyUS... one more parcel I'm waiting for and then I can send it on it's way to SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG that was intense! That was the fastest sale in High End History! There were 95 NarBA's available for the entire planet and I managed to get one! Whooooooo! Sold out in less than a minute!
> 
> Review to follow as soon as it lands!
> 
> View attachment 93111


Quick Draw McGraw strikes again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

Rob Fisher said:


> NarBA arrived at MyUS... one more parcel I'm waiting for and then I can send it on it's way to SA!



Looks like our NarBa's will arrive about the same time then!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

A New Nar.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hype is real... first NarBA in SA is operational! The Coil Company Fused Clapton 2,5mm 0.51Ω at 27 watts! So awesome!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ash

Wow, Looks good. No pic of the deck @Rob Fisher. Were you that excited. How does this compare to the Narta and is filling her up easier now


----------



## Richelo Killian

Mine is shipping today from MYUS! CANNOT WAIT!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Wow, Looks good. No pic of the deck @Rob Fisher. Were you that excited. How does this compare to the Narta and is filling her up easier now



No whistle, simple refill... it's a Chicken Dinner @Ash! 

I was in too much of a hurry to try it to do the step by step build pics... but here are some pics taken while I was working out the best way to coils her up.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny

That looks just awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarBA is doing well... finally an RDTA that works really well and has outstanding flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Is it just me, or does it kinda resemble a hadaly... With a big glass butt.

Looks good Oom Rob. 
You're gonna have to bring your glass case to VapeCon so we can see all your beauties in person....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Is it just me, or does it kinda resemble a hadaly... With a big glass butt.
> 
> Looks good Oom Rob.
> You're gonna have to bring your glass case to VapeCon so we can see all your beauties in person....



@GerritVisagie they are not that similar side by side.




PS I will bring a few of my beauties to VapeCON!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

Placing the coil is a bit of a pain.

VERY restrictive lung hit, especially since I am very used to my Hadaly now.

Flavor is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Flavour compared to the Hadaly??


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @GerritVisagie they are not that similar side by side.
> 
> View attachment 94343
> 
> 
> PS I will bring a few of my beauties to VapeCON!.



@Rob Fisher that Vape Mat is beautiful, but when you take a photo using it as a backdrop, I cant see what is going on !

Little rant i have with some reviewers who do a similar thing, sort of like SuperX playing that distracting background music as well (while you're supposed to be listening to what he is saying)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

Ash said:


> Flavour compared to the Hadaly??



Oh, WAY better!

I do think it depends on the juice though ... For instance ... My all time fav juice is Noggy Rock from MMMixes. It tastes crap on Hadaly, but, AMAZING on the NarBa. Fruit and custards are AMAZING on Hadaly. Not yet tried them on NarBa, but, pretty sure it will be better as well!

@Rob Fisher only vapes xxx, and has used it on both Hadaly and NarBa. He will probably be able to give a more even comparison.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher that Vape Mat is beautiful, but when you take a photo using it as a backdrop, I cant see what is going on !



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver! Here we go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NarMods arguably produce some of the best of the best in RDA's and RDTA's... I still love my NarDa Dripper... I got great flavour from the NarTa but the whistle it gave me as well as the painful refill never made it to top of my lists... the NarBa on the other hand is still top of my RDTA list... so it's time to put it into the rotation for this week on top of my Victor Gonzavles mod that arrived this past week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , i am impressed with the flavour on my Avo24 RDTA
So can just imagine what its like on this RDTA

They look similar in shape on the outside, although I suspect this one of yours has a different shape on the inside.

How easy is it to fill?
And hows the juice capacity?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i am impressed with the flavour on my Avo24 RDTA
> So can just imagine what its like on this RDTA
> 
> They look similar in shape on the outside, although I suspect this one of yours has a different shape on the inside.
> 
> How easy is it to fill?
> And hows the juice capacity?



It's simple to fill... all the things I didn't like on the NarTa have been fixed with the NarBa. Juice capacity with RDTA's are always a pain in the ring and you have to carry a bottle of juice in your pocket... but the flavour is worth it!

Here are some pics of the Cap.


----------



## Ash

How does this compare to a hussar rdta


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> NarMods arguably produce some of the best of the best in RDA's and RDTA's... I still love my NarDa Dripper... I got great flavour from the NarTa but the whistle it gave me as well as the painful refill never made it to top of my lists... the NarBa on the other hand is still top of my RDTA list... so it's time to put it into the rotation for this week on top of my Victor Gonzavles mod that arrived this past week!
> View attachment 103403
> View attachment 103404
> View attachment 103405
> View attachment 103406



What a beautiful setup Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> How does this compare to a hussar rdta



My Hussar has a bottom feed pin so that's a win... but in the flavour department which is all important for me the NarBa wins every time @Ash.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It's simple to fill... all the things I didn't like on the NarTa have been fixed with the NarBa. Juice capacity with RDTA's are always a pain in the ring and you have to carry a bottle of juice in your pocket... but the flavour is worth it!
> 
> Here are some pics of the Cap.
> View attachment 103408
> View attachment 103409



Now,thats one very pretty mod Mr Foosher!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Finally got my hands on one of these and the flavour is phenomenal. 
It's hard to use anything else once you have experienced a nar atty...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Christos !
And it looks lovely on the mod - all colour coded

So is this better than my Avo24 ?
Hehe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Christos said:


> Finally got my hands on one of these and the flavour is phenomenal.
> It's hard to use anything else once you have experienced a nar atty...
> View attachment 112606


I'm in Luuurve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Christos !
> And it looks lovely on the mod - all colour coded
> 
> So is this better than my Avo24 ?
> Hehe...


Besides the small juice capacity, this blows the avo 24's flavour to shreds... Like chalk and cheese even though i used an avo for a long time and enjoyed it, the NarBa and NarTa are phenomenal for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Besides the small juice capacity, this blows the avo 24's flavour to shreds... Like chalk and cheese even though i used an avo for a long time and enjoyed it, the NarBa and NarTa are phenomenal for flavour.



Thats so cool
Whats the juice capacity on the rdta @Christos ?
Does it require very frequent refilling?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thats so cool
> Whats the juice capacity on the rdta @Christos ?
> Does it require very frequent refilling?


Dont know if its 2ml or 3ml but it doesnt go very far. As for filling its a lot easier and less messy than an avo 24. I generally take the NArba to bed and there is enough toots before bed and a few in the morning when I wake up.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Dont know if its 2ml or 3ml but it doesnt go very far. As for filling its a lot easier and less messy than an avo 24. I generally take the NArba to bed and there is enough toots before bed and a few in the morning when I wake up.



Just a quick one @Christos - is the Narba a RDTA and the Narda a RDA?

And i know these are difficult to come by but are they actually still in production?
I assume its near impossible to get a normal production one but if so, what is the price?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Just a quick one @Christos - is the Narba a RDTA and the Narda a RDA?
> 
> And i know these are difficult to come by but are they actually still in production?
> I assume its near impossible to get a normal production one but if so, what is the price?



The NarBa and Narta are RDTA's and they are around 140 USD
The NarDa and NarCa are RDa's and are 102 and 129 USD respectively.

The runs are very limited e.g. the latest NarCa run was 66 units. Unfortunately those that buy them never let them go (for good reasons) and the odd one that goes to the wrong crowd gets bought for 10X the original amount etc.

I dont know if the NarBa is in production wich is the upgrade to the NArTa but the NarCa was just released and i got a brand new NarDa about 1.5 months ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> The NarBa and Narta are RDTA's and they are around 140 USD
> The NarDa and NarCa are RDa's and are 102 and 129 USD respectively.
> 
> The runs are very limited e.g. the latest NarCa run was 66 units. Unfortunately those that buy them never let them go (for good reasons) and the odd one that goes to the wrong crowd gets bought for 10X the original amount etc.
> 
> I dont know if the NarBa is in production wich is the upgrade to the NArTa but the NarCa was just released and i got a brand new NarDa about 1.5 months ago.


And what about the Narnar and Tarca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

